# Dispenser in ceramica e acciaio con stampa a fuoco



## Peggy101

Bonjour à tous. 

Il s’agit d’une description d’un article qui apparaît dans une liste d’accessoires de salle de bain. 
Voilà la phrase en italien : dispenser in ceramica e acciaio con stampa a fuoco

Phrase en français : Distributeur de savon en céramique et acier avec …..
Je ne sais pas comment traduire en français stampa a fuoco et Je suppose qu’il s’agit plutôt de stampa a caldo. Est-ce que vous avez des suggestions, malheureusement Je n’ai pas de photo? 
Merci d’avance Peggy


----------



## Necsus

QUI viene tradotta con _'impression à feu'_, ma non saprei quanto sia attendibile...


----------



## matoupaschat

Purtroppo, non ha senso in francese . Secondo te, che parte può essere "stampata a fuoco" in un aggeggio di metallo e ceramica . Proverei a sostituire l'espressione con "impression en relief".


----------



## Necsus

Se l'oggetto di cui si parla è quello qui sotto, la ceramica, a quanto pare...


----------



## matoupaschat

Eccoci tornati alla ragione che mi aveva fatto chiedere alla moderazione di cancellare il mio post. Non ricordo, o più esattamente temo di non sapere   come si chiama il processo usato per formare/fabbricare le boccette di ceramica. Dimmi tu, prego, Necsus !


----------



## Necsus

Hmm... che vuoi dire, Matou? Il processo per fabbricare? Come rientra nel discorso della stampa?


----------



## matoupaschat

Buona domenica,
In realtà, mi rendo conto di non sapere come vengono fabbricati questi recipienti di ceramica, ma ho l'impressione che il motivo stampato (disegno, sigla, scritta) faccia parte della matrice che li genera, perché la ceramica quando cotta è durissima, dunque la stampa in rilievo mi pare immessa in origine. Mi faccio capire adesso?


----------



## Necsus

Buona domenica a te, Matou.
Se parliamo di stampa in rilievo sì, ma non dev'essere necessariamente così. Avendo una cognata che si diletta, posso dirti che la smaltatura e la decorazione della ceramica possono avvenire sì prima dell'unica cottura (ingobbio), ma anche e più frequentemente tra la prima e la seconda cottura, cioè quando si smalta e decora il 'biscotto', che poi torna in forno. 
E QUI vedo che anche per gli oggetti 'finiti' sembrano esserci varie possibilità di stampa, a caldo o a 'temperatura ambiente': dalla banale e terrena serigrafia alla più elevata e celeste sublimazione...!


----------



## matoupaschat

Grazie, caro Necsus. 

Questa volta credo di aver capito. All'inizio avevo sbagliato completamente la risposta, confondendo stampa del motivo e stampaggio della parte metallica dell'oggetto . 
Mi sa ora che l'unica traduzione possibile è "*impression à chaud*". 

Stammi bene!

Matou.


----------



## Peggy101

Cari amici, ho seguito con attenzione i vostri ragionamenti e non sono voluta intervenire per non influenzare nessuno. Devo dedurre che il mio dubbio in italiano era fondato e che probabilmente, sebbene esista una stampa a fuoco, quest'ultima non e' utilizzata per la ceramica e di conseguenza quando si pensa alla ceramica ci si riferisce alla stampa a caldo ovvero in francese "*impression à chaud. *Mi auguro che siate d'accordo con me 
Merci Peggy101


----------



## matoupaschat

La tua risposta mi fa molto piacere, Peggy. 
Non tutti pensano a ringraziare e questo mi manda ogni tanto in bestia, specie quando si è dovuto cercare più del solito.
Grazie dunque e buona domenica .

Matou.


----------



## Necsus

Mi associo a Matou. E in conclusione penso di poter dire che la 'stampa _a fuoco'_, indipendentemente dalla lingua, è riservata per lo più a cuoio e derivati.


----------



## Peggy101

Cari amici, i miei ringraziamenti non erano ancora giunti e mi ripromettevo di farlo in modo piu' incisivo perche' il vostro aiuto e soprattutto la vostra dedizione al ragionamento, che va ben oltre una semplicissima traduzione, mi ha aiutato oltremodo. 
Un grazie di cuore e buona domenica anche a voi  
Peggy101


----------

